# Moin moin



## eldios1 (27 Aug. 2017)

Moin,
ich komme aus dem hohen Norden und freue mich ein Teil der Community zu sein.
Ich habe mich schon ein wenig umgesehen und was ich bisher gesehen habe, stellt mich sehr zufrieden.

mfg
eld


----------



## General (28 Aug. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

